# Mules in New Orleans



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I always enjoy the mules in NOLA.

I've never seen an ill-cared-for mule and the drivers I've talked to are always happy to tell me the mule's name and let me pet them. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

The mule/draft driver was nice...she had this big bag of treats and letting the people feed them to the mule.  

here are some more pics....

i am in the car and we are behind the carrage


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

I love mules!


----------

